# Rock removal from backyard



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

How big are these rocks? Boulders?

If they're something that can be removed by hand (as in, pea rock), I'd suggest you list it on Craigslist. Free if they come get it. I recently did that with a big pile of broken up concrete, and somebody came & got the stuff.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

What kind of equipment access do you have?

What does "small" and what does "big" mean?

Dick


----------



## HomeInsulation (May 25, 2011)

Start off by letting everyone know where you live and post a few pictures of the largest rocks.

Some large rocks are worth free labor to me. I'd even rent a mini-trackhoe with a claw if there's enough.

A large boulder with a nice appearance can cost $150-$200 at a landscape supply.


----------

